# Confederate flag ash tray



## Humabdos (Aug 21, 2004)

Got this at a garage sale and was thinking of puting it on E-Bay. It wa sfound with stuff from the 50's. It was very dirty! but cleaned up to mint condition.  Has anyone ever seen one B4?
 Glen


----------



## Humabdos (Aug 21, 2004)

The back.


----------



## IRISH (Aug 22, 2004)

Nice piece, What's it actully made of ?  the back looks metallic but sort of odd [] .
 Do you know how old it is ? (sort of presuming it's a bit older that the 50's).


----------



## Humabdos (Aug 22, 2004)

It's Glass with 4 color ACL 5 3/8" across. The back is textured and clear. The metallic look is from the painted ACL graphics on the front. The hat is transparent. I got it a box that had been stored for quite some time. Who knows how long he had it before he put it in there?  I paid .10 for it. [] 
 Seems I remember a civil war expert on the board maybe he has seen it B4.
 Thanks, Glen


----------



## Pontiled (Aug 22, 2004)

Sorry it took so long to get back to this item, Humabdos (auctions running). I suspect, but do not know for certain, that this ashtray is from the Civil War Centennial in the early 1960's. It is one of the many, many items offered for sale for those who liked to decorate their house with Civil War momentos. I don't have any idea of its value, but feel that it is minimal.

 You may want to sell it on eBay on Militaria/Civil War/ (pick a ctegory) and see what happens. I would only use the top photo and probably make an opening bid of $5.00. Do not accept PayPal because their fees are very high on such items. 

 I hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Humabdos (Aug 22, 2004)

Thanks for the info Mike. Glad I only paid .10 for it![].  I might just keep it out in my bottle room on the coffee table.  Are the fees the same for this ash tray as a bottle?
 I've sold a few things on E Bay recently it does seem like a lot of fees then on top of that the PayPal fees is it worth it on $5 or $10 items?
 Glen


----------



## Pontiled (Aug 22, 2004)

Glen, on an item like the ash tray, I would just keep it. How can you go wong for buying it at $.10!!! I run a lot of auctions that begin at $5.00, but those are ones that I'm just trying to clear out. I wouldn't just "clear out" the ash tray. I would keep it with all the other goodies I've dug! Of course, I'm a little biased, my ancestors fought with Ranger Mosby of the Black Horse Troop in Virginia. 

 Nice find!


----------



## Humabdos (Aug 22, 2004)

Your right it's already out in the bottle room[] 
 I haven't got to do any digging yet but my brother has an old dump on his land which is within 1/2 mile of the old Oregon trail. He pulled some nice 1890s local bottles out of there and barely dug 2'

 Would you recommend not accepting PayPal on $5 or $10 bottles? I have quite a few duplicates I don't really want.
 Thanks for the advice.
 Glen


----------



## Pontiled (Aug 23, 2004)

Nope, not if you can avoid it. Those PayPal charges really bite into your money. I usually start accepting PayPal at $15.00. Contrary to what a few people on eBay say, PayPal is a great company, it's just not quite good enough for the small sales.

 I'll bet that ash tray looks good!


----------



## Pontiled (Aug 23, 2004)

Oh, when you dig that old dump, let us know. It sounds promising!


----------



## caroles (Nov 12, 2011)

I am 99.9% sure your tray is  HOUZE ART Ruffled Glass tray. From Houze glass factroy in Point Marion, Pa. I have one to. My father worked there for over 50 years. As did his father and his grandfather. All the men on my dad's side where glass workers. my Grandfathers (all) where glass blowers. I have quite a few ashtrays from there. My dad is now with the Lord since 5-31-99.


----------



## carobran (Nov 12, 2011)

i might be interested,i think it would look great with my Mississippi bottles[]


----------



## epackage (Nov 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> i might be interested,i think it would look great with my Mississippi bottles[]


 This thread is 7 years old....[8|][:-][8|][:-][8|][:-][8|][:-][&:]


----------



## carobran (Nov 12, 2011)

_i really gotta look at the date on these things[&:][8|][]_


----------



## epackage (Nov 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> _i really gotta look at the date on these things[&:][8|][]_


 []


----------



## glass man (Nov 13, 2011)

[][][] I didn't catch it either CAR DUDE MAN!!!!JAMIE


----------



## carobran (Nov 13, 2011)

yeah,since its at the top i assume its recent[8|]..............i really do like that tray though,itd look great displayed[]


----------

